# There has to be a GH criteria they are not telling us about.



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yesterday, after quite while, as I was waiting for a pickup, another driver, which I am friendly with, and had not seen for a while, also came in and we started catching up, and discussing the gig economy situation.
He asked me how I was doing, and I told him, and showed him my stats. Money and acceptance. His stats were half the money I am currently making, and he works every day all day. I only work the evenings, after my FT job, and weekends.
I told him that his cherrypicking is probably too selective.
He showed me his deliveries for the whole day, since morning, and they were all back to back, with no rejections in between. They weren't the best, but they were ok. Just very few.
He also noted that his offers were few and far between.
I may reject up to 10 offers before accepting 1. But that 1 makes up for the rejections.

We work the exact same area.

Long story short, his deliveries, as well as the density of the offers he gets, are not even on the same planet as mine.

What is the difference between him and me?????

Obviously, there is a GH criteria for handing out deliveries that I at least am not aware of.

I can say that I am VERY conscientious about the deliveries I do accept.
He told me he stopped multi-apping a long time ago, and he only works GH.

Any thoughts on how this can be?
My acceptance rate last Monday was at 17% for the month.
I only work blocks on Friday/Saturday/Sunday, 1 on each day, because the other days are always full by the time I can schedule.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

How do you figure he's cherry-picking if his offers are back-to-back with no rejections in between?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> How do you figure he's cherry-picking if his offers are back-to-back with no rejections in between?


He used to. Not in this case. Thats why I said his orders were back to back. No rejections in between.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh well that explains it then. You've got to cherry-pick to get the good orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> IHe told me he stopped multi-apping a long time ago,


There is one mistake right there! If he was multi apping he wouldn’t be making less money!

I seriously would love to do just one app because it’s easier but I need to maximize my earnings. Tonight I made $148 dollars in 4 hours. No way I could do that without multi apping. By the way, of course I can’t prove it but these apps and their AI take over your phone and understand when your multi apping. I get better GH offers when I’m also on a DD schedule. I don’t think it’s a coincidence.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Seamus said:


> There is one mistake right there! If he was multi apping he wouldn’t be making less money!
> 
> I seriously would love to do just one app because it’s easier but I need to maximize my earnings. Tonight I made $148 dollars in 4 hours. No way I could do that without multi apping. By the way, of course I can’t prove it but these apps and their AI take over your phone and understand when your multi apping. I get better GH offers when I’m also on a DD schedule. I don’t think it’s a coincidence.


Yep. I was doing a 6 mile/$19 from a burger place on DD. As I walk out Grubhub gives me an order from the same place, 3 miles, $16 and change. I knew that it would take roughly 20min to deliver and get back to the pickup as I could just tap Arrived on GH. But what if I'm delayed? An accident? I knew the GH order would take about 10min max to be completed cause it wasn't busy (I also knew it wasn't ready cause I was there). So I had to ditch the GH order even though it was paying better than the DD. Their apps monitor everything. They see us multi-apping.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> Yep. I was doing a 6 mile/$19 from a burger place on DD. As I walk out Grubhub gives me an order from the same place, 3 miles, $16 and change. I knew that it would take roughly 20min to deliver and get back to the pickup as I could just tap Arrived on GH. But what if I'm delayed? An accident? I knew the GH order would take about 10min max to be completed cause it wasn't busy (I also knew it wasn't ready cause I was there). So I had to ditch the GH order even though it was paying better than the DD. Their apps monitor everything. They see us multi-apping.


Next time this happens, turn off Location Services for DoorDash and do the GrubHub.
Let the faraway DD customer cancel and take the half-fee. You’ll obviously have to focus on GH or other apps in the meantime. Never leave money on the table.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> He asked me how I was doing, and I told him, and showed him my stats. Money and acceptance. His stats were half the money I am currently making, and he works every day all day. I only work the evenings, after my FT job, and weekends.
> 
> What is the difference between him and me?????


I edited out some of the post but your question, was answered by you earlier in your post. Evening/Weekend hours pay WAYYYYYYYYYYY more than Day shift. Same for Uber/Lyft pax running too. You're working more profitable hours.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> I edited out some of the post but your question, was answered by you earlier in your post. Evening/Weekend hours pay WAYYYYYYYYYYY more than Day shift. Same for Uber/Lyft pax running too. You're working more profitable hours.


Agreed. But he isn't getting even close to the equivalent orders when put side by side, for dinner rush for example.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Agreed. But he isn't getting even close to the equivalent orders when put side by side, for dinner rush for example.


So during the same time period (dinner, idk, 5p-8p?) you're getting better offers than he? I wonder if your rating is higher than his, or if you've done way more deliveries than him, or some other metric is coming into play. OR... maybe you know where to stage and he doesn't?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> So during the same time period (dinner, idk, 5p-8p?) you're getting better offers than he? I wonder if your rating is higher than his, or if you've done way more deliveries than him, or some other metric is coming into play. OR... maybe you know where to stage and he doesn't?


The entire reason of this post was that I was comparing apples to apples from every aspect, and it doesn't jive. That is why I suspect there are other factors that we don't know about.


----------

